# Flex vers regular track



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the difference between Flex track and the regular 5 ft lengths of straight track?

Is Flex track rail made more pliable as compared to the rigidity of regular straight track rail ?

I am asking this is relations to a stub switch. 



JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Since your in yer pondering chair, sipping on coffee for lunch JJ...

Straight track uses " ridgid tie strips''...

While ...
Flex track uses ties with cut spacets every so often..like every other tie..allowing curves to be bent in place..

So..considering your pondering your yard switch!! And if you have straight 5 ft. sections..you could conceivably cut the smalll bar spacers on the bottom between ties...thus making your own flew track...

How's that..??

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Since your in yer pondering chair, sipping on coffee for lunch JJ...
> 
> Straight track uses " ridgid tie strips''...
> 
> ...





It is what I suspected but I wanted to confirm what I knew. 


Thanks 

JJ


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Rail seems to be the same as that used in sectional track. I think you'd need a fairly long run of rails unanchored to ties, before it would flex enough.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> ..you could conceivably cut the smalll bar spacers on the bottom between ties...thus making your own flew track...
> 
> Dirk


Reconfirming what you already know.. 

Cut sections out of the tie strip spacers so the gaps can compress as well as expand and allow the rail to bend both ways - plus the usu. removal of the tiny screws. 

I made plenty of 5' flex track on the last layout.

Cheers
Neil


----------

